# Milking Stands



## lupinfarm (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wondering how long one would make a milking stand. I have some left over 4x4 posts and we're trying to clean up, and go figure I also have some 2x4 lol so I'm going to start on my milking stand today. 

I was thinking like 3ftx5ft, is that big enough? or too big? would 3ftx4ft be fine? It'll need to fit some boer/nubian/sanaan crosses and I'm hoping to accomodate my pygmy gals too, but we'll see! (it'd be for hoof trimming with them).


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 26, 2010)

Fias Co Farm has downloadable goat stand plans at

http://fiascofarm.com/files/Milk_Stand_Plans.pdf

Looks like the 2 x 4's could be used for a nice one...


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 26, 2010)

The plans in the Storey dairy goat book have it 42" long and 16" wide, if that helps any.

Pat


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 26, 2010)

we made the one off the fiascofarm site in an afternoon with materials we had on hand. it works GREAT...and fits our mini and our big ol sanaan.  i think the only thing we bought was the carriage bolt and the feeder for the front of it.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 26, 2010)

We used a hardwood pallet, covered it with 3/4 " plywood, and some 2x4s.  the plywood was slippery, so hubs got some carpet peices from work, and we covered the palet with that.  We used the fiasco farms one as for the general idea, but hubbs di his own thing.  total cost--$0.  We used all scraps.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I ended up making a frame, an enormous frame lol... I might take it down a bit in size, right now its 3ft x 4ft, so I might take it down to 2.5ft x 4ft. I was thinking of covering it in plywood on top, then putting a rubber mat down on it.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 26, 2010)

You are about to make a bigger mistake than I made...making it too wide.  Make it narrow!  Unless, of course, your arms are unnaturally long and your shoulders have unusual stamina!  Mine is about 24" wide because I had two 12" boards to use up.  The doe tends to stand on the edge furthest away from me.  Make it narrow!


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 26, 2010)

Would 2ft be fine? ... Its not use sending me to the fias co farm website, I can't even download the thing... internet isn't fast enough, and i don't have the storey's book either, though i am going to buy it next month!

and how is 4ft for length? or should I make it a bit shorter in length? ... I'm not too far long that I can't resize lol, and it might work out better cause I think I have some 2ft pieces down at the barn I could grab tomorrow.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 26, 2010)

If I did it again, I would go no wider than 18"....maybe 20" max if it meant not doing more lengthwise cuts than I am comfortable with.....so the doe cannot get away.  It is also handy for hoof trimming and such, and it is a pain in the patoot if they can get too far away from you.

The extra length will come in handy, actually.  I like having the shelf space in front and in back of the doe to set things down when I am working.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Free, I'm going to downsize it to probably 20" then. I like the idea of having a small storage area at the front. I was thinking a small box with a lid kinda thing to keep my hoof trimmers, ect. in. 

Hmmm now you've got me thinking!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 27, 2010)

Where do you sit then if your stand is so narrow?  Hubs wanted to make it narrower, but I said i needed to sit on the stand to milk.  I couldn't put a stool beside the stand, as my extrememly long legs would bang up against the stand.  I sit by her front legs, lean my head on her side and milk.  I don find my right arm gets tired for doing it this way--do you have a better approach?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 27, 2010)

I built a stand from scraps. I was desperate as I had a doe in milk given to me and had never even touched a goat before. I had been straddling her and milking her upside down because she wouldn't stand still tied to the fence:/

I don't have her anymore....go figure. But I still have the stand and look fwd to using it again very soon.

It's built on a box which is great for storage and the upright part folds down flat with heavy duty hinges. I'm not a carpenter and I'm afraid of power tools. So if I can't get it done with a handsaw and screwgun or hammer...it doesn't get done


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 27, 2010)

I sit on a stool next to the stand, and face my legs back.  I've found the most comfortable position for me to be sitting on the right side of the stand, facing backwards.  Sometimes I cross my right leg over my left because it's more comfy.  

Here's my stand.  My dad made it for me as an early birthday present.  He also made the stool.  He used the Fias-Co plans for the stand, and found other plans for the stool.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I seriously think my legs are too long to be able to sit on a stool, to milk.  i would have an incredibly sore back from leaning over to reach the teats.  so I guess I'll deal with the achy right arm.  Thanks for the pics  .


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 27, 2010)

I have abnormally long legs as well...funny thing is I have arms to match Perhaps a taller stand would work better. Then your knees aren't in the way. It's not always great being tall, is it? lol


I just pictured a stand that is tall enough for me to pull my stool right up and tuck my legs under like a dining room table...hehehe
I may be building a new stand.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 27, 2010)

lol I understand that miss_thenorth, I'm 5'11"! .. but I ended up making it 2ft wide, and I'll either make a stool, or buyone of those one-legged stools from Berry Hill.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 27, 2010)

Sit sideways so your legs face back.   It's really not that much of a reach....unless you have very long legs and very short arms?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 27, 2010)

The one legged stool that straps on? They scare the b'gs out of me. I have all I can do to stay upright on 3 or 4 legged furniture


----------



## freemotion (Mar 27, 2010)

I sit with my legs facing back, too, and I sit on a bucket with a lid and keep alfalfa pellets in the bucket for emergency goat-distraction if she finishes eating before I finish milking.  Like when some crazy noise makes me bolt from my bucket to investigate and she wolfs down the food before I get back... 

If the stand is narrow, you don't have to reach too far.  If you cross your legs just right, you can rest your elbow on your knee and it eases your shoulder.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm.. that makes me think... the pony's brush box is just that... a stool, with a little compartment tray and an area to store brushes. Perhaps I'll get another one, I can store a bit of alfalfa pellets in it, hoof trimmers, ect.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 27, 2010)

Here are my 2 milking stands. I got them from Craigslist but they are both homemade.

First one is for larger goats:

dimensions: 25" wide by 39" long, seat area by front is 36" wide and 18" long (part of the 39"), height of head area is 52" from floor, railing is 25" high, head hold is 22" wide total and there are 4" between the 2 2x4's












Second milk stand will work for my Nigerian Dwarfs:

dimensions: 24" wide by 42" length. I forgot to measure how high the head hold is but it probably isn't more than 24" - 30" high, this is made with PVC pipe and the base is wood


----------

